# Golden Retrievers are the cutest puppies.....



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

So, I was looking at the ridiculously adorable puppy photos entered in the May photo contest and thinking about the puppy we expect to bring home in about 3 weeks and it reminded me of a story......
About 24 yrs ago, my wife and I were watching TV one night and my wife asked why golden retriever puppies were always used in TV commercials. I told her it was because they were the cutest puppies. We had my first golden Rusty at the time, so I had golden puppy experience but she didn't. She said "How can you say that? All puppies are cute!" I said "All puppies ARE cute, but once you have one you will understand what I mean."
Fast forward 2-3 yrs....we had put Rusty to rest and had just gotten our 2nd golden Spencer as a puppy a couple of weeks earlier. Once again, one evening we were watching TV and she said "You know, you were right." 
I said " Of course I was!......about what?" 
She said " The puppy thing...."
I said "Oh yeah, that golden puppies are the cutest....."
She said "I see what you mean now."

Just wanted to share that. My alternate title for this thread is The Day I Was Right

Does anybody else have a puppy story(accompanied by photos would be awesome)? Feel free to share....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

> Just wanted to share that. My alternate title for this thread is The Day I Was Right


That's funny..........

Looking forward to seeing your new little one, hope the time goes by fast.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

I call them the gerber baby of puppies


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Dunmar said:


> I call them the gerber baby of puppies
> View attachment 882889


She still has people fawning over her


----------



## Moose’s mom! (Feb 16, 2021)

This story is very funny to me, and shows that goldens have such a charm to them!

But I put down a deposit for my golden in December of 2020- without my parents knowing- and ever since I picked out my puppy, my mom was absolutely determined to not like him. And I mean DETERMINED.
Fast forward to January of this year... I brought Moose home, she took one look at him and his nose wrinkles, fell in love, and has never looked back since (even with him being a fuzzy terrorist). 
and I absolutely love his puppy photos, so I’d be happy to share them! 
















and of course him now, still as handsome as ever at 5.5 months 🤗


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> That's funny..........
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your new little one, hope the time goes by fast.


We're going to visit the puppies on Saturday, should bring one home Memorial Day weekend....there WILL be photos


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Dunmar said:


> I call them the gerber baby of puppies
> View attachment 882889


I like that...she was an adorable puppy....


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Dunmar said:


> She still has people fawning over her
> View attachment 882890


And a beautiful girl


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

MOOSE! Who couldn't love Moose....he was super cute and he's growing into a handsome fella for sure.
When I got Rusty as a pup for my 24th birthday, my father insisted that I did NOT need a puppy! When I took him to my dad's house, we were sitting in the Florida room in the back. I went in the kitchen to get something to drink, came back and Rusty was up in his lap. My dad was scratching him behind the ears and talking baby talk to him....I'm pretty sure my dad never talked baby talk to me, even when I was a baby......


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

This little guy was so cute that my children had quite a fight about who got to sit in the back seat beside his crate on the way home from picking him up. Funny thing is those children were 26 and 23 years old. I couldn't believe I was refereeing and having to listen to arguments about who should get to do it.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

cwag said:


> This little guy was so cute that my children had quite a fight about who got to sit in the back seat beside his crate on the way home from picking him up. Funny thing is those children were 26 and 23 years old. I couldn't believe I was refereeing and having to listen to arguments about who should get to do it.
> View attachment 882898


Puppies make us all feel like little kids again....you just can't help getting excited. He was a super cute puppy


----------



## Sunpuppy (Jul 24, 2013)

i named my first foster dog Spencer. I cried when he went to his new home. I’ve had a few dogs since then, but brought home my own Spencer last weekend. Here he is.


----------



## goldielynn (Sep 5, 2020)

This was Windsor at 8 or 9 weeks. To this day, I still wonder if at that time, he was some furry seal/dog hybrid. . .


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

FurdogDad said:


> So, I was looking at the ridiculously adorable puppy photos entered in the May photo contest and thinking about the puppy we expect to bring home in about 3 weeks and it reminded me of a story......
> About 24 yrs ago, my wife and I were watching TV one night and my wife asked why golden retriever puppies were always used in TV commercials. I told her it was because they were the cutest puppies. We had my first golden Rusty at the time, so I had golden puppy experience but she didn't. She said "How can you say that? All puppies are cute!" I said "All puppies ARE cute, but once you have one you will understand what I mean."
> Fast forward 2-3 yrs....we had put Rusty to rest and had just gotten our 2nd golden Spencer as a puppy a couple of weeks earlier. Once again, one evening we were watching TV and she said "You know, you were right."
> I said " Of course I was!......about what?"
> ...


Can't wait to see your pup!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Sunpuppy said:


> i named my first foster dog Spencer. I cried when he went to his new home. I’ve had a few dogs since then, but brought home my own Spencer last weekend. Here he is.
> View attachment 882903


Your Spencer is an adorable title guy. He looks happy hanging out with his friends


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

goldielynn said:


> This was Windsor at 8 or 9 weeks. To this day, I still wonder if at that time, he was some furry seal/dog hybrid. . .
> View attachment 882904


Windsor looks like a plump little furball for sure....


----------



## Dixie & Ellie's Mom (May 13, 2021)

Ellie🥰🥰


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Ellie's a cute little girl


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Duster, 9 weeks old.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

He looks awesome....ready to go!


----------



## stsmark (Feb 1, 2020)

We have 2 Windy who is about to turn 1 and Breezy whose almost 4 mo. They’re sisters from another litter. 









Windy at 8 weeks










Breezy at 8 weeks










This morning


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

They are both beautiful girls


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

YES. nothing cuter than golden puppies!


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

Aaah, the cuteness! I can't share any photos, but I have seen all these cute photos and I can agree they truly are the cutest!


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

Archie on the day we picked him up (4-weeks ago) and Archie today! He is a pure delight and makes us laugh!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

That Archie is a cute little guy. I hope he's been feeling better. He's gonna be a great looking boy when he gets bigger


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

So, my wife, my daughter and I went to the breeders to meet a litter of 6 wk old puppies and I can confirm that yes, golden retriever puppies ARE the cutest.









The 3 in her lap are the boys...how the heck do you pick between those faces?....She said there's no significant difference between the 3 so we told her to choose because each of us said we liked a different one best








After we played with them for an hour or so, they drank some water and my favorite promptly fell asleep with his ear in the water bowl








Then the puppy pile started so it was time for us to go.....2 more weeks and we bring one home for good


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

FurdogDad said:


> So, my wife, my daughter and I went to the breeders to meet a litter of 6 wk old puppies and I can confirm that yes, golden retriever puppies ARE the cutest.
> View attachment 882951
> 
> 
> ...


So exciting.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

OH MY GOD, they are cute, cute, and cute!!!! I can't imagine how I will be when I have to go get my pup, I will want them all! Maybe try eeeny meeny miny moe? Haha just kidding, I am sure you will find the perfect boy for you.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

We wanted them all too....the breeder said she would pick


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Win, win, or win. They are so adorable. Seeing them makes me want a puppy!


----------



## maggiem (Jul 21, 2017)

Remy's gotcha day. Can't believe he'll be 5 years old this October.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

What a fluffball! He was a cute puppy for sure


----------



## stsmark (Feb 1, 2020)

Windy liked sleeping on her water bowl too.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

stsmark said:


> Windy liked sleeping on her water bowl too.
> 
> View attachment 882974


That's awesome....you can't go wrong with a puppy like that


----------



## kikis_retrieving_service (Mar 29, 2021)

FurdogDad said:


> So, my wife, my daughter and I went to the breeders to meet a litter of 6 wk old puppies and I can confirm that yes, golden retriever puppies ARE the cutest.
> View attachment 882951
> 
> 
> ...


They're just too fuzzy and adorable!!! Congrats!

Kiki's first trip to the park:


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Thanks! Kiki is adorable too


----------



## ramorton (Aug 26, 2019)

FurdogDad said:


> So, I was looking at the ridiculously adorable puppy photos entered in the May photo contest and thinking about the puppy we expect to bring home in about 3 weeks and it reminded me of a story......
> About 24 yrs ago, my wife and I were watching TV one night and my wife asked why golden retriever puppies were always used in TV commercials. I told her it was because they were the cutest puppies. We had my first golden Rusty at the time, so I had golden puppy experience but she didn't. She said "How can you say that? All puppies are cute!" I said "All puppies ARE cute, but once you have one you will understand what I mean."
> Fast forward 2-3 yrs....we had put Rusty to rest and had just gotten our 2nd golden Spencer as a puppy a couple of weeks earlier. Once again, one evening we were watching TV and she said "You know, you were right."
> I said " Of course I was!......about what?"
> ...





FurdogDad said:


> So, I was looking at the ridiculously adorable puppy photos entered in the May photo contest and thinking about the puppy we expect to bring home in about 3 weeks and it reminded me of a story......
> About 24 yrs ago, my wife and I were watching TV one night and my wife asked why golden retriever puppies were always used in TV commercials. I told her it was because they were the cutest puppies. We had my first golden Rusty at the time, so I had golden puppy experience but she didn't. She said "How can you say that? All puppies are cute!" I said "All puppies ARE cute, but once you have one you will understand what I mean."
> Fast forward 2-3 yrs....we had put Rusty to rest and had just gotten our 2nd golden Spencer as a puppy a couple of weeks earlier. Once again, one evening we were watching TV and she said "You know, you were right."
> I said " Of course I was!......about what?"
> ...


Marty at 22 months (borderline puppy) people stop and take his picture frequently as he plays what we call Captain.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Marty looks like he's in the crows nest...ahoy, Marty!!


----------



## ZeusMyPup (Apr 12, 2019)

Dunmar said:


> I call them the gerber baby of puppies
> View attachment 882889


----------



## Cjm (Oct 26, 2018)

So cute... But sometimes they are lucky they are because they can be alot of work!!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Yeah, puppy cuteness definitely seems to be a survival tactic at times....but it always works, doesn't it?


----------



## Danielle B (Apr 29, 2020)

We’re absolutely in love with our girl.
Here she is the day after bringing her home and this weekend (4.5 months old). She’s getting so big so quickly!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

She's a pretty girl and she was adorable when you first brought her home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's a pretty girl.


----------



## maggiem (Jul 21, 2017)

Scout at 3 months. Our breeder said goldens are like potato chips - you can't just have one. Lol


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Scout is definitely cute. I agree with your breeder.....we're getting ready for #5


----------



## Sscattini (Apr 30, 2021)

FurdogDad said:


> So, I was looking at the ridiculously adorable puppy photos entered in the May photo contest and thinking about the puppy we expect to bring home in about 3 weeks and it reminded me of a story......
> About 24 yrs ago, my wife and I were watching TV one night and my wife asked why golden retriever puppies were always used in TV commercials. I told her it was because they were the cutest puppies. We had my first golden Rusty at the time, so I had golden puppy experience but she didn't. She said "How can you say that? All puppies are cute!" I said "All puppies ARE cute, but once you have one you will understand what I mean."
> Fast forward 2-3 yrs....we had put Rusty to rest and had just gotten our 2nd golden Spencer as a puppy a couple of weeks earlier. Once again, one evening we were watching TV and she said "You know, you were right."
> I said " Of course I was!......about what?"
> ...


Thanks for the great story!!! And you are right!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Today was Gotcha Day for the new puppy. We went to pick him up and went over all the paperwork....








He was fine on the 45 min ride home. Then he did a bit of exploring.....















Attempted to play with his new sister while she attempted to ignore him....








And then it was nap time








Apparently he likes to sleep with his tongue out. He tried to fall asleep in his water bowl first.


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

FurdogDad said:


> Today was Gotcha Day for the new puppy. We went to pick him up and went over all the paperwork....
> View attachment 883284
> 
> He was fine on the 45 min ride home. Then he did a bit of exploring.....
> ...


Oh my goodness, he is so cute!! I loved "Attempted to play with his new sister while she attempted to ignore him...." (LOL). What is his name?


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

We named him Murphy....I sorta forgot to mention that before


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Murphy is so cute. 
Enjoyed the pictures.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Murphy is precious!! Congratulations!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Thanks for all the comments, we think he's fantastic. We made it through the first night pretty well. He started out in the crate but only lasted an hour or so. Then we gated him in the kitchen and waited for him to settle down and my wife slept on the couch, getting up every couple of hours to do potty runs. She swapped with me at 5AM and I took him out then we settled down again until about 7ish. Drank, ate, peed and pooped and we've been playing ever since....it is now 7:50 AM. Lola still is a bit standoffish with him but she likes him a little better outside than inside the house.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

We may be making some progress with the interaction between Murphy and Lola.......








The pack that chews sticks together, uh......sticks together?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So cute!

"Sticks" together, ha ha, good one.


----------



## kikis_retrieving_service (Mar 29, 2021)

FurdogDad said:


> Today was Gotcha Day for the new puppy. We went to pick him up and went over all the paperwork....
> View attachment 883284
> 
> He was fine on the 45 min ride home. Then he did a bit of exploring.....
> ...


He's such a sweetie!!! Love the little tongue out nap!


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

Adorable, can't wait for more pics!


----------



## Beau-Bear (Jun 2, 2021)

Dunmar said:


> I call them the gerber baby of puppies
> View attachment 882889


Cute baby!!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I think Murphy is ready for hunt/field training....he already got his first duck.







and Monday he took up alligator rasslin'....which is hard to do in VA, but still...


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Murphy is 9 wks old today....he weighed 14 lbs at the vet on Thursday and got a clean bill of health, along with many compliments.















He is now actively chasing his tail....and also his sister's. He has slept in his crate from about 9-9:30PM until about 5AM the last 3 nights. We're working on name recognition, recall, sit as well as ongoing potty training. The vet upped him to 3 cups of food per day from 2 3/4 cups and it's spread out over 3 meals. We bought him a puzzle bowl and the breeder sent a shuffle mat home with him so he's gotta work for it a little.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Murphy's so cute and fluffy.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I've discovered there is a variety of sleeping positions that Murphy likes.....some look more comfortable than others





























Apparently eating and drinking can really wear a fella out


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Cute pictures, I see he found the AC Vent. 
Amazing the positions they sleep in, some really don't look comfortable.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Look Lola! The front door is open...do you think we can make a run for it?


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

FurdogDad said:


> Look Lola! The front door is open...do you think we can make a run for it?
> View attachment 883513


That. Is. Adorable.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Honest Dad, I didn’t eat that bug....honest!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Murphy went back to the vet on the 20th for a checkup and weighed 19.5 at 11 wks....Lola is being much more patient with him now that the reality of him being here to stay has set in. Which is good because he seems to like to climb on her like a jungle gym....















When they're outside and she wants to play, she pushes him over with a paw and sits on him to hold him down, then proceeds to bite him on the leg or tail


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

FurdogDad said:


> Murphy went back to the vet on the 20th for a checkup and weighed 19.5 at 11 wks....Lola is being much more patient with him now that the reality of him being here to stay has set in. Which is good because he seems to like to climb on her like a jungle gym....
> View attachment 883767
> View attachment 883768
> 
> When they're outside and she wants to play, she pushes him over with a paw and sits on him to hold him down, then proceeds to bite him on the leg or tail


Oh my goodness that is cuteness overload! I feel like I need to get Archie a big sibling!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Dad, why do you keep pointing that thing at me?


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

FurdogDad said:


> View attachment 883796
> 
> Dad, why do you keep pointing that thing at me?


Lol so cute!

Alternate Caption: Will I get a treat if I sit still?


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

True, he is definitely food motivated.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Is alligator rasslin' under a chair the puppy version of cage fighting?......








Anyways, it's clearly exhausting.....


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I don't know if that's considered a draw or if Murphy wins on points since he pinned alligator by falling asleep on him....


----------



## Selkie (May 9, 2021)

FurdogDad said:


> I don't know if that's considered a draw or if Murphy wins on points since he pinned alligator by falling asleep on him....


Alligator wrassling is ALL the rage with Golden puppies these days. Here's Darwin with his gator. (I think Murphy and Darwin share a bday, if I recall from another thread!)

This is right after we got him, so he's much bigger now, but still loves that gator!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Looks like Darwin has that alligator right where he wants him.....nice technique. Yes, I think they do-4/3/21


----------



## Selkie (May 9, 2021)

FurdogDad said:


> Looks like Darwin has that alligator right where he wants him.....nice technique. Yes, I think they do-4/3/21


Yes! Same birthday. 







They are growing SO FAST!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

12 weeks tomorrow. Murphy weighed 19.5 lbs last Saturday.


----------



## Selkie (May 9, 2021)

FurdogDad said:


> 12 weeks tomorrow. Murphy weighed 19.5 lbs last Saturday.


Murphy could absolutely take Darwin in a cage match! Darwin is at 14.8 as of Tuesday. The breeder had us do the Hovan Slow-Grow though, so that probably explains the difference. Will be interesting to see where they both top off!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I think it's cool how much alike they are in their coloring....Murphy is on Pro Plan large breed puppy and seems to be doing great. Lola eats the large breed adult so I'm sure that's what we will transition him to in a few months


----------



## Selkie (May 9, 2021)

FurdogDad said:


> I think it's cool how much alike they are in their coloring....Murphy is on Pro Plan large breed puppy and seems to be doing great. Lola eats the large breed adult so I'm sure that's what we will transition him to in a few months


Darwin eats Purina Pro Plan 30/20, so the adult food, he came home on it. I wonder if Murphy will be substantially bigger than Darwin at full grown or if they're just growing at different rates? I've noticed that Darwin is getting darker too, as he gets older. It's so much fun to watch him grow and change. Though I DO kind of miss being able to carry him so easily.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Yeah, I'm interested and excited to see how Murphy's coloring changes as he matures....we met and interacted with both parents so we know pretty much what to expect...my wife said the same thing about carrying Murphy upstairs at bedtime...I think different pups grow at different rates just like kids


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Murphy is precious.So fluffy too!
Here is my boys' puppy pic Nov 2019. They are 2 months apart and are nearly 2.y.o now


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

goldy1 said:


> Murphy is precious.So fluffy too!
> Here is my boys' puppy pic Nov 2019. They are 2 months apart and are nearly 2.y.o now
> View attachment 883854


Those are some good looking boys. I bet they kept you busy as pups.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Sibling snuggle time....















Alligator was getting in on it too......
Lola has figured out that if she goes out with Murphy on potty breaks she also gets a treat....who ever said old dogs can't learn new tricks?


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I had a cool experience with Murphy last night. We went out about 9PM for his last potty break before bed and after peeing and getting a treat, he trotted a little farther down into the yard and was looking around in different directions. I followed him to see what had caught his attention. I realized he was fascinated by the fireflies so I picked him up and we watched them for several minutes, both our heads on swivels like spectators at a tennis match. He was mesmerized....I thought it was fun to get a fresh look at something I often take for granted from a puppy's perspective.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

That's one of the really fun things about watching our puppies. Seeing common things new again through their eyes, Nice that you take the time to appreciate it


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

A special moment for you both. 

It's fun watching them discover and experience new things.


----------



## stsmark (Feb 1, 2020)

Breezy is 5mo. now and losing her puppy coat. About 2 weeks ago these curls showed up. We call her the hot mess. Definitely due for Spa day.


----------



## Selkie (May 9, 2021)

stsmark said:


> Breezy is 5mo. now and losing her puppy coat. About 2 weeks ago these curls showed up. We call her the hot mess. Definitely due for Spa day.


Darwin gets some of that after a bath while he's drying! Looks like someone took a crimping iron to him.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Yeah, she just looks like she has a case of the frizzies....a bad fur day? I like her color....I'm thinking Murphy will look similar based on his parents


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I had a couple more "through the eyes of a puppy" moments again today....this morning about 6AM I took him out in his leash for his 1st potty break. The leash cast a shadow across one of the deck posts by the stairs. When I realized what he was staring at I started moving it up and and he started nodding his head up and down as it moved...pretty cute. I think I'm gonna practice up on my shadow animals so I can get him chasing squirrels and rabbits across the wall....
We also discovered the puppy inside the dishwasher door that he tried really really hard to play with(biting and scratching at the door).... I don't think he has noticed the one in the oven door yet.....


----------



## Selkie (May 9, 2021)

FurdogDad said:


> I had a couple more "through the eyes of a puppy" moments again today....this morning about 6AM I took him out in his leash for his 1st potty break. The leash cast a shadow across one of the deck posts by the stairs. When I realized what he was staring at I started moving it up and and he started nodding his head up and down as it moved...pretty cute. I think I'm gonna practice up on my shadow animals so I can get him chasing squirrels and rabbits across the wall....
> We also discovered the puppy inside the dishwasher door that he tried really really hard to play with(biting and scratching at the door).... I don't think he has noticed the one in the oven door yet.....


I had one of those the other day when a much needed rainstorm rolled through and I took him out to potty. And then we just stood on the patio and watched it rain and the trees in the park across the street swaying in the wind.


----------



## Selkie (May 9, 2021)

When I first posted a picture of Darwin, someone on the forum (very reasonably and helpfully!) expressed concern that I might have purchased an 'English Cream' and should ensure I had health insurance for him due to the likelihood that his parents wouldn't have had appropriate clearance. I said he was definitely just a normal ole Golden, I just took a really washed out picture.

Today, I am going to admit that I lied. He isn't an English Cream, though, that isn't NEARLY fancy enough for my discerning tastes. He is the RAREST of Golden Retrievers, the Lunar Pink!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

That is rare indeed! It's like nothing I've ever seen.....


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

A few nights ago, as we were attempting to settle things down in the living room and watch a few minutes of a baseball game, Murphy discovered a new toy......






















The broom that is part of the fireplace tool set. He would nudge it with his nose, watch it swing back and forth and then try to bite it.... he has also discovered the puppy in the oven door now to go along with the one in the dishwasher door....


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Murphy is now 14 wks old. He goes to the vet on Wednesday for a checkup and weighed in. I'm sure he's a little over 20 lbs at this point. He and big sis Lola are getting more comfortable with each other now.















His crate was upstairs in our room but we moved it downstairs this past weekend and he went right in the last 2 nights and slept from 9PM to about 5:30AM. We took him on a socialization outing yesterday to a dog friendly outdoor shopping area about 20 minutes from home and he did great. We met some kids, teenagers and adults who were all impressed with how soft and fluffy he is. One of the custodial guys was sweeping the walkways and stopped to pet him. We even met another little golden girl pup named Piper. It was fun to see people's reactions to him because of course we think he's the cutest little thing on 4 feet.


----------



## Selkie (May 9, 2021)

FurdogDad said:


> Murphy is now 14 wks old. He goes to the vet on Wednesday for a checkup and weighed in. I'm sure he's a little over 20 lbs at this point. He and big sis Lola are getting more comfortable with each other now.
> 
> His crate was upstairs in our room but we moved it downstairs this past weekend and he went right in the last 2 nights and slept from 9PM to about 5:30AM. We took him on a socialization outing yesterday to a dog friendly outdoor shopping area about 20 minutes from home and he did great. We met some kids, teenagers and adults who were all impressed with how soft and fluffy he is. One of the custodial guys was sweeping the walkways and stopped to pet him. We even met another little golden girl pup named Piper. It was fun to see people's reactions to him because of course we think he's the cutest little thing on 4 feet.


Darwin goes in tomorrow as well, we weighed him last Tuesday at puppy preschool and he came in at 18.6lbs. Maybe he's finally catching up with Murphy? Darwin gets his fourth parvo shot and I cannot >WAIT< to be able to take him places without stressing about that. Our vet let us know that Parvo is really bad here and a lot of people don't vaccinate. We've basically not let him touch the ground anywhere that isn't in our apartment or yard. 

Darwin is one of four golden puppies in his puppy preschool. The other three are all "English Cream" and I will admit to a littttttle bit of amusement that all the other puppy parents and staff fuss the most over Darwin and how adorable and fluffy he is.  There's a puppy parent that has two terrier puppies and spent a lot of play group going "Are Golden Retriever puppies always so FLUFFY?" in absolute wonder.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Darwin just needed a little growth spurt to catch up. The area we went to is super dog friendly and kept very clean. Most shops leave community water bowls by their front doors but we took water and a bowl for Murphy and he didn't interact with any dogs except the other golden puppy who was not fluffy like Murphy....they kept asking "Why is he so fluffy?"


----------



## Selkie (May 9, 2021)

FurdogDad said:


> Darwin just needed a little growth spurt to catch up. The area we went to is super dog friendly and kept very clean. Most shops leave community water bowls by their front doors but we took water and a bowl for Murphy and he didn't interact with any dogs except the other golden puppy who was not fluffy like Murphy....they kept asking "Why is he so fluffy?"


It's been kind of weird here because some of the places that we would normally have loved to take him were temporarily not allowing dogs until just last week due to COVID-19 restrictions (like Farmers Markets). We've taken him to a few hardware/outdoor supply stores, a few pet stores, and multiple times to the patio of dog friendly cafe. He just stays in our laps or in the cart with a blanket under him. Part of it is my own paranoia, especially after our neighbors told us that they had lost two puppies in a row to Parvo (not recently, but they haven't tried again in years because of that experience.)

Also, nowhere here is super busy? I'm not sure why! But we've tried things like waiting outside grocery stores, but it's hard to find any that are A) Not directly in the desert sun, and b) busy enough to be worth the time vs. just going ot the cafe where there is shade, a table and coffee. XD

On the bright side, given that socialization has been harder than I expected, he has yet to meet anyone or anything or hear any sound that SCARED him, beyond just a momentary startle response followed by "What was THAT?" and a desire to go check it out.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

We've been keeping Murphy close to home as well...Sunday was his first big outing. He's been out in the neighborhood and met some of the neighbors and been up to the local ice cream shop a couple of times. He doesn't seem to be bothered by any noises or commotion either....except the vacuum cleaner. He doesn't like it but he's not scared of it. That's a nice change of pace from Lola who is scared of t-storms and fireworks but could not care less about hunters shooting during the day....obviously we're in a rural community. 
Being cautious with Darwin is understandable. Your neighbors' experiences would make us nervous too.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Murphy went to the vet for more shots and another look-see yesterday afternoon. He is 14.5 weeks and currently weighs in at 28.8 lbs. The vet said he looks and feels great when she runs her hands down his sides and that's what we thought as well. She made my wife take a photo of her holding him like a baby because she's afraid she won't be able to pick him up much longer. Everyone at the vet's had to ooh and aah over him....because he's just so stinkin' cute....


----------



## Selkie (May 9, 2021)

FurdogDad said:


> Murphy went to the vet for more shots and another look-see yesterday afternoon. He is 14.5 weeks and currently weighs in at 28.8 lbs. The vet said he looks and feels great when she runs her hands down his sides and that's what we thought as well. She made my wife take a photo of her holding him like a baby because she's afraid she won't be able to pick him up much longer. Everyone at the vet's had to ooh and aah over him....because he's just so stinkin' cute....


Darwin went in yesterday as well!  He is weighing in at 20.6 so Murphy still has the weight advantage. The breeder asks owners to follow Hovan Slow-Grow, though, so he's on target for that. The vet thinks he's just slightly too thin, but the Slow-Grow plan actually warns that most vets aren't used to seeing a Golden Retriever pup that isn't roly-poly so that reaction is not uncommon. 

I am SO curious where Murphy and Darwin will top out given their weight difference now. If he weren't super antsy right now (he just finished breakfast and is CONVINCED there is more somewhere) I would measure him floor up to see if we can compare heights. Maybe I'll do that later.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Let me know....we haven't actually measured Murphy for height yet either. I think Darwin looks good in the photos you've posted but I'm sure you've read about running your hands down his sides and just feeling his ribs without any pressure but not seeing them, also looking down from above he should have a visible waist....anyway, leaner is better.


----------



## Selkie (May 9, 2021)

FurdogDad said:


> Let me know....we haven't actually measured Murphy for height yet either. I think Darwin looks good in the photos you've posted but I'm sure you've read about running your hands down his sides and just feeling his ribs without any pressure but not seeing them, also looking down from above he should have a visible waist....anyway, leaner is better.


Yep! That's why I'm so curious about height, because ten pounds is a pretty big difference, but it's not like Murphy is pudgy or anything, and Darwin isn't super thin!

Is Murphy starting to shed out his puppy coat yet? I think Darwin might be starting. My shirts are now 25% Golden "Glitter", 50% cat hair and 25% actual shirt.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

He's got a darker "skunk stripe" as my wife calls it down his back and has been shedding some fluff lately....


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

FurdogDad said:


> He's got a darker "skunk stripe" as my wife calls it down his back and has been shedding some fluff lately....
> View attachment 884279










Archie is a skunk too!! (LOL!)


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Murphy is so cute. I loved the fireflies story. I just saw some in our yard in Columbia, SC a couple of weeks ago and I can’t tell you how long it’s been since I’ve seen any. It brought back happy childhood memories.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Thanks. That's the thing....we've seen them so many times it's no big deal but then we see them with a puppy or your grands for instance and it make it all special again.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Not all Goldens are 'fluffy', but all are cuties.....


----------



## Selkie (May 9, 2021)

3goldens2keep said:


> Not all Goldens are 'fluffy', but all are cuties.....
> 
> View attachment 884288


I am a sucker for a smooshie Golden face.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Me too, I love them all, fluff optional....


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Is this considered puppy cannibalism?


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Puppies grabbing their tails are so cute.


----------



## Selkie (May 9, 2021)

Darwin will grab his own knee and it makes me laugh every time.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

That's me, I can't help but laugh every time....they're just so darn silly


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

FurdogDad said:


> That's me, I can't help but laugh every time....they're just so darn silly


Yep, and they are silly throughout life, not just as puppies...


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

"Say uncle, Murphy!!"








"Now you say uncle, Lola!!"


----------



## Selkie (May 9, 2021)

I laughed not only because the pictures are great, but because I see that I am not the only one whose home has been taken over by dog toys.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Also, the containers and weird chair in the corner are taking up space waiting to go back to college with my daughter.....


----------



## Selkie (May 9, 2021)

FurdogDad said:


> Also, the containers and weird chair in the corner are taking up space waiting to go back to college with my daughter.....


I have no similar good excuse about the chair and boxes in my corner. I'm just lazy!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

You're not lazy....you're busy


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Selkie said:


> I laughed not only because the pictures are great, but because I see that I am not the only one whose home has been taken over by dog toys.
> View attachment 884402


I'm still envious of Darwin's possum......


----------



## Selkie (May 9, 2021)

FurdogDad said:


> I'm still envious of Darwin's possum......


We got it on Chewy and it is definitely his favorite toy thus far. I should probably buy a few more so that we can replace it when it gets too gross/beat up to keep around! Heaven forbid they stop making it.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I might have to sneak online and get Murphy one.....don't tell my wife!!

She is so funny....we can be out somewhere and I'll see something and say Murphy needs that and she'll say he's already got plenty of toys. Then I'll come home a few days later and he's got a new toy....she saw something she liked so she just had to get it for him.


----------



## Selkie (May 9, 2021)

FurdogDad said:


> I might have to sneak online and get Murphy one.....don't tell my wife!!
> 
> She is so funny....we can be out somewhere and I'll see something and say Murphy needs that and she'll say he's already got plenty of toys. Then I'll come home a few days later and he's got a new toy....she saw something she liked so she just had to get it for him.


This very much reminds me of my parents. My mother will scold my dad for buying a ton of cookies or a bunch of pastries or something ... yet somehow she always has a reason not to go shopping WITH him to supervise!


----------



## Selkie (May 9, 2021)

FurdogDad said:


> I might have to sneak online and get Murphy one.....don't tell my wife!!
> 
> She is so funny....we can be out somewhere and I'll see something and say Murphy needs that and she'll say he's already got plenty of toys. Then I'll come home a few days later and he's got a new toy....she saw something she liked so she just had to get it for him.


Oh! I was going to say because I don't think I mentioned it here. It has a two toned squeaker. When you throw it, it makes this hilarious pained squawk when it hits the ground. It is really an A+ toy!

Here's a link ... not to encourage forbidden purchases or anything.  FRISCO Fur Really Real Opossum Dog Toy, Large - Chewy.com


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Man without adult supervision +debit card=Mischief


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

FurdogDad said:


> Man without adult supervision +debit card=Mischief


Not Me!??


----------



## Selkie (May 9, 2021)

FurdogDad said:


> Man without adult supervision +debit card=Mischief


We definitely should not talk about the fact that I have gotten two $20 gift cards by spending more than $50 on Chewy in the last week. 

We did get a second possum because his current one is starting to get a little beat up.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Murphy was 16 wks on Saturday (and so was his B-day buddy Darwin). We loaded him in the car and drove an hour down to the cemetery where my parents are and wandered around for a rew minutes. Then we went over to the BBQ place we used to eat at when I was growing up to get takeout for supper. This place has been there since 1947( I haven't been going there that long) and is now being run by the 4th generation of family. My wife and daughter have become BBQ snobs and won't eat it from anywhere else. Murphy did NOT get any BBQ.....but he did get a nice ride out of the deal.......


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I forgot to mention that Murphy and Lola are becoming nap buddies. They have created a couple of new silly sleeping positions.....


----------



## Selkie (May 9, 2021)

Darwin took his first ride in the car in his backseat hammock with his Champion harness yesterday! Turns out that I was wrong that the slightly too big one would be okay for now until he grows into it (still safer than riding unrestrained or on my lap in the front seat). But right up until he got extremely excited to be at our favorite cafe (where they always have a biscuit for him), it was great! I have repented my foolishness and ordered a second, smaller harness. No harm no foul, as I was able to keep him out of the front seat while my husband was driving. Just means I won't be taking him anywhere by myself until harness 2 arrives!

The up side? I pointed out to my husband that in four or five years, we'll need the harness anyway for our second Golden Retriever puppy and he did not naysay!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

If you get another puppy in 2-3 yrs, he won't even have time to get used to not having a puppy........


----------



## Selkie (May 9, 2021)

FurdogDad said:


> If you get another puppy in 2-3 yrs, he won't even have time to get used to not having a puppy........


"What do you mean? There have ... always been puppies." He said with a distant, haunted expression.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Exactly....my wife doesn't call it spousal manipulation, she prefers the term "creative guidance"


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I have bear, Murphy!








Well, I have alligator, Lola!








Sibling rivalries........


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Murphy went back to the vet for another checkup this morning. He's 17.5 wks and weighed in at "about 30 wiggly pounds". I'm not sure what the conversion rate is from wiggly pounds to standing still pounds.....
His skunk stripe down his back is more pronounced now








He went out to my wife's school on Monday and met the principal and about 10 of the summer camp kids. She said he did really well.


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

FurdogDad said:


> Murphy went back to the vet for another checkup this morning. He's 17.5 wks and weighed in at "about 30 wiggly pounds". I'm not sure what the conversion rate is from wiggly pounds to standing still pounds.....
> His skunk stripe down his back is more pronounced now
> View attachment 884722
> 
> He went out to my wife's school on Monday and met the principal and about 10 of the summer camp kids. She said he did really well.


At 5.5 months, Archie’s stripe is completely blended around his body. Such fun for him to go to school!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

My puppies make me laugh. It's one of the many things I love about them. I got up at 6AM with them on Sunday morning and we did all the usual morning routine stuff so by 7:30, they were settling down for a morning nap about the time my wife was getting up. I heard her coming down the stairs and said for her to come to the kitchen. When she stepped up to the gate and looked in, she saw......








Is it a feath-fur boa or a lion's mane?.....I don't know but it's cute and silly and we had to laugh. Last week she sent me a photo of them napping together one afternoon....








I laughed at that one too.....
They're silly when they play together as well. Murphy is still short enough to run under Lola like they're playing London Bridge or something.















He likes to go under and bite her on the back of the front leg....or the front of the back leg, he's not that picky. It's especially funny to us because that's exactly what Lo did to Charley when we brought her home. I guess karma really can bite you.....on the leg?


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

It looks like they are well bonded already. I had to really look at the first picture to figure out what I was looking at. Rukie and his neighbor friend used to go under each other, lift the top dog off front or back legs and wheelbarrow across the yard. It was funny.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

That is funny....Charley was taller than Lo so she could do zoomies and run underneath him until she was 6 or 7 months old ....she might've tried a few times after she was too big to make it and I think that resulted in kind of the same thing.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Such cute and fun photos/dogs. I love all the funny positions they can get into. A day at school sounds like fun for him.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Sometimes the puppies make us laugh but sometimes we have to laugh at ourselves because of things we do regarding the pups. Murphy has been having gastrointestinal issues and we've been consulting with our vet who decided to put him on a prescription diet and probiotic on Monday. He has been doing much better this week and last night after supper my wife took him out. She came back in and said "Murphy just pooped the biggest poop I've ever seen come out of a puppy! You've got to come see it!" I'm concerned that our neighbors will all think we're crazy because we went out in the front yard, wandered around for a while because she couldn't find it at first, and then bent down to inspect it. We've pretty much been doing this for 2 1/2 months now and it seems like it's becoming a habit. What's next? Is it gonna be like when you look up at the clouds and start seeing shapes?


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

FurdogDad said:


> Sometimes the puppies make us laugh but sometimes we have to laugh at ourselves because of things we do regarding the pups. Murphy has been having gastrointestinal issues and we've been consulting with our vet who decided to put him on a prescription diet and probiotic on Monday. He has been doing much better this week and last night after supper my wife took him out. She came back in and said "Murphy just pooped the biggest poop I've ever seen come out of a puppy! You've got to come see it!" I'm concerned that our neighbors will all think we're crazy because we went out in the front yard, wandered around for a while because she couldn't find it at first, and then bent down to inspect it. We've pretty much been doing this for 2 1/2 months now and it seems like it's becoming a habit. What's next? Is it gonna be like when you look up at the clouds and start seeing shapes?


Oh my goodness, I can relate 1000%. Since we spent the first 3-months trying to get to the bottom of Archie's tummy upset, the consistency of his daily  was always the topic of conversation! And because Archie has many adoring fans (friends and family), EVERYONE was talking about it 😂!

1-month ago, after numerous courses of Metro, changing to a chicken-free kibble and adding a probiotic, we finally had success! It lasted exactly 2-days shy of 1-month...and then he ate the flip-flop and we are back to square 1. All the hard work to tame his inflamed intestines and gut was wiped out by Old Navy 😫. 
Here we go again...


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Murphy has now been on his prescription diet for about a week so my wife took him in to hit the scales and he was up a little more than 3 lbs for the week and a total of about 38 lbs at 20 1/2 weeks. He's not looking quite so hollow on his sides ahead of his back legs but still nice and lean....much more energetic as well. I won't entertain with descriptions of his poop other than it's firm and well shaped now......although there WAS one that sorta looked like a rabbit eating lunch with a grizzly bear(just kidding). His big boy fur now stretches from the back of his neck to halfway down his tail and I'm excited to see what he'll look like as an adult. Don't want to rush things though, I'm really enjoying this little guy as a pup right now


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Murphy was 5 months old by the calendar on Friday and 21 wks on Saturday. He weighed in at 40 wiggly lbs last Wednesday so he seems to be on track as far as growth goes. We were sitting at the table this morning eating breakfast and he was laying upside down on the floor behind me. All of a sudden he barked so my wife looked over my shoulder and started laughing. He was barking at his tail ...he was trying to grab the tip of it and couldn't quite reach it so he he barked at it. Most mornings he lays on the kitchen floor and rolls over on his back, stretches and paws at the air....it looks like he's swimming across the floor doing the backstroke. He is also trying to take over my recliner.......


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

He’s so sweet! Logan chased his tail as a puppy. 😅


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

FurdogDad said:


> Murphy has now been on his prescription diet for about a week so my wife took him in to hit the scales and he was up a little more than 3 lbs for the week and a total of about 38 lbs at 20 1/2 weeks. He's not looking quite so hollow on his sides ahead of his back legs but still nice and lean....much more energetic as well. I won't entertain with descriptions of his poop other than it's firm and well shaped now......although there WAS one that sorta looked like a rabbit eating lunch with a grizzly bear(just kidding). His big boy fur now stretches from the back of his neck to halfway down his tail and I'm excited to see what he'll look like as an adult. Don't want to rush things though, I'm really enjoying this little guy as a pup right now
> View attachment 885210
> View attachment 885211


What is that ring toy?? I'm having a really tough time finding something that Archie doesn't destroy in a matter of minutes!!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

JulieCA said:


> What is that ring toy?? I'm having a really tough time finding something that Archie doesn't destroy in a matter of minutes!!


That is a nylabone ring....we got it at petco but I'm sure chewy has it. We got the original one for Lola as a pup and she loved it. I think that is the 3rd or 4th one and she actually got it last Christmas.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Ok, last weekend my wife informed me that the operative word in Labor Day weekend was "Labor". Therefore, I was strongly encouraged to do some outdoor projects (trimming and lawn patching) that needed doing....and if I was good, she would let me start buying materials for the paver patio she wants me to build her. So, I did as suggested and got to work. A trip to Lowe's was called for on Monday afternoon and we decided to take Murphy with us. We put him in the truck and headed to Lowe's, a 30 minute ride. When we got there, I got him out of the truck. The truck is too high for the dogs to get in or out of by themselves so I have to lift them....I call that the furdog elevator. We were walking across the parking lot and Murphy decided to stop and pee. My wife thought it was OK to do in the parking lot and I was just glad he didn't go in my truck. When we got in the garden center, we almost couldn't get past the checkout line because everybody wanted to comment or pet him. When we got back to the topsoil and grass seed, he decided he needed to poop as well....so he did. My wife was embarrassed but I just went back up to the checkout, grabbed 2 bags, came back and scooped it up. I figured he's so cute if someone had seen it they would've thought the poor wittle puppy had to go poo poo, right? Anyway, we got what we needed and eventually headed out to the truck again after 2 employees and several other customers got to pet him. I'm pushing a cart loaded up with stuff just ahead of them and a couple were walking past me towards the store when all of a sudden the man says "Look at the puppy!" I watched a 50 year old man turn into an 8 yr old kid that quick.....it was great. I just love the way people react to him....because he makes me feel the same way.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Murphy went to college!! I told you guys he was really smart, right?........We loaded him up in the car to go visit his sister 2 hrs away on Sunday along with homemade spaghetti sauce, her favorite BBQ and several other things her mom put together in a care package. It was Murphy's longest car ride yet but he did pretty well, settling down on yhe back seat after a few minutes. When we arrived, my daughter, her boyfriend and another friend came running out of her townhouse to see him(not us). They did help us carry stuff in though.....Murph got to meet one of the roommates and her boyfriend and then spent 20 minutes or so exploring the place and jumping up on his sister's bed to attempt to chew on her bedspread. Then we decided it was time to go for lunch. We went to a place that served burgers and beer and had outside seating. They were very dog friendly. We had brought a water bowl and bottled water for Murphy and he was on his best behavior. I was really proud of him. He definitely attracted a lot of attention and I love the way he puts smiles on people's faces. After lunch we headed back to the townhouse for a few more minutes and then headed home. All in all, it was fun and exciting for Murphy..... but college sure can wear a fella out.....this was him on the ride home.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Murphy was 6 months old on Sunday. We loaded him up in the car and headed up to see his sister at school again. Of course, we took another care package with us so we went to her townhouse to meet up with her and 2 friends. Then we went to lunch and Murph was once again on his best behavior despite receiving lots of compliments and attention from waitstaff and other diners. After lunch we headed to the local orchard for some apple picking (and cider drinking).























Afterwards we headed back home with a very tired little guy sleeping the whole way in the back seat.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fun outing for you all.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

It sounds like Murphy is getting some great socialization experiences. He looks so cute passed out on the backseat.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes - the socialization is fantastic! Great experiences for your little guy. He is adorable.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I forgot to mention that we took him by the vet for a weigh-in on the way up.....he was 47ish wiggly lbs. I think he thought the golden delicious apples were tennis balls at first (Furdog Heaven!! They grow on trees.....) but after a few sniffs, he figured it out.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Murphy went to Pigeon Forge this weekend. We left on Thursday morning about 7:30 and arrived about 2PM. Longest car ride for him yet. After a few restless minutes he settled right down and laid on the back seat the whole way. We stopped at 1 rest stop about halfway to get him out for a leg stretch and a potty break. Our daughter was on fall break so she met us there. We met at the Island which is a very dog friendly shopping and eating area for lunch. Murphy got a lot of compliments and quite a few pets as well. We were staying in a cabin just outside of town which was nice except it only had 1 bathroom. I was staying there with 3 females.....there were toiletry items all over the place. It did have 1 bedroom with a king bed which my daughter and her friend got because there wasn't room for Murphy's crate. So we took the loft with a queen bed and the "furdog cave"(my daughter keeps calling it puppy jail).
On Friday we went to Dollywood in the morning and rode all the roller coasters- no lines! No kidding! We were back at the cabin by 2PM to bail Murphy out of puppy jail and we took him for several walks around thel settlement where the cabin was. We went back to Dollywood for a couple of hrs in the evening because it was all lit up for Halloween.....























Saturday was the highlight of Murphy's trip. We drove through the Smoky Mountain National Park and walked the Gatlinburg Trail.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

So cool! I love Dollywood. It's been a while since we've been there. I'm glad Murphy enjoyed the trip and traveled well. Both of mine are great in the car also. I bet Murphy loved being out on the trail. So pretty!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Murph definitely loved the trail. It was our first trip to the Smokies....can't beat the views!


----------



## mmlaverman (Oct 15, 2020)

Oudee is now 14 months old but his face was sometimes too much!!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Wow, talk about a cold wet nose! That's a cute photo....lots of ear fluff too.


----------



## chelseah (Dec 8, 2020)

Murphy is so cute and that sounds like a great dog friendly trip!


----------



## mmlaverman (Oct 15, 2020)

FurdogDad said:


> Wow, talk about a cold wet nose! That's a cute photo....lots of ear fluff too.


For awhile the ear fluff got very crazy (super cute)!!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

mmlaverman said:


> For awhile the ear fluff got very crazy (super cute)!!
> View attachment 886578


He could be in an ad for hair gel......he is adorable in that photo.


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

James at 8 weeks (now 11years- the lighter of the two) and The Stig at 6 weeks (now almost 5 months). Butter pups are the best. I think the fact that they’re so adorable helps us to overlooks the puppy terrors.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I've commented before that puppy cuteness is a survival tactic.......James and Stig were both super cute.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Murphy is 7 months old today.......









Lola was not that impressed......









She did perk up bit after sharing a piece of turkey bacon with him this morning. He should be going to the vet for a weigh-in this week.....I think he'll probably tip the scales a little over 50 lbs.


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

FurdogDad said:


> Murphy is 7 months old today.......
> View attachment 886780
> 
> 
> ...





FurdogDad said:


> Murphy is 7 months old today.......
> View attachment 886780
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty cute pups! Amazing how quickly they get big! Our pup (whose food intake we monitor by the ounce) turned 5 months yesterday and is 42 pounds. Can feel the ribs (not see them) but he is growing like a weed.
I think Lola needs a cake for putting up with a pup.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Awww! Both Murphy and Lola are beautiful.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Murphy went to the vet for a weigh-in today and he's up to 54 wiggly lbs....yep, still with the wiggly lbs 'cause he just can't stand still on the scale. He has recently started being more of a chewer so we've put up the stuffies and other soft toys. We're sticking with things he can chew on but not chew up. He and Lola have been suggling a bit in the evenings lately.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Awww. Sweet snuggling photo.


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

Adorable!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

My daughter came home from college this morning. When she got home, she and Murphy needed to run up to the school where my wife teaches and deliver......something. Apparently Murph chauffeured and I'm told he's a very safe driver....uses his turn signals and everything.......


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Now for the rest of the story....when Murphy and my daughter went to school yesterday, they got to join my wife's 1st grade class on the playground for recess. I'm thinking this was a pre-planned "I need you to bring me something " kind of visit. Murphy also got to meet the 2nd grade class on the way back to the car(my wife's class from last year). My girls said he was very well-behaved and loved meeting all the kids.
Meanwhile, back at the ranch...........








Lola was napping on the couch.........


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I've seen multiple threads on the forum started by people who wanted a velcro dog to snuggle with and felt like the dog they ended up having was aloof or indifferent. I don't think we have that problem........





























They snuggle with us, they snuggle with each other.....we currently share our home with 2 of the snuggliest snugglers of snugglement that we have ever snuggled with.....


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Golden retrievers are the cutest puppies…… then they turn into the largest snugglers of snugglement…. Whether you want them lying across your lap or not….whether you want them crushing your feet as they snore contently and you attempt to sleep around their sprawling mass.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

We've had 5 goldens. All 5 have been snugglers to some degree.....a perfect score, right? But these 2 are the snuggliest of the bunch. I love that they want to be with us and close to us. When you have dogs as companions, that's how it should be.


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

FurdogDad said:


> We've had 5 goldens. All 5 have been snugglers to some degree.....a perfect score, right? But these 2 are the snuggliest of the bunch. I love that they want to be with us and close to us. When you have dogs as companions, that's how it should be.


Trying to convince our son that carrying the 43 pound puppy is not such a great idea- as it really doesn’t work when they are 70lbs+


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

My wife had the same problem with her husband a couple of months ago......


----------



## stsmark (Feb 1, 2020)

And then the Thanksgiving Turkey coma kicks in while Dads watching football…


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Wow! They had you surrounded.....that's a great photo and they are good looking pups.


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

stsmark said:


> And then the Thanksgiving Turkey coma kicks in while Dads watching football…
> View attachment 887307


I love the way they are both in the sploot position wanting to be close.
We are on holiday abroad and already missing our gorgeous boy Teddy. They steal your heart so much.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

stsmark said:


> And then the Thanksgiving Turkey coma kicks in while Dads watching football…
> View attachment 887307


Totally comfortable. 😊 Mine likes to get way up under my husband's recliner. I'm always saying,"Logan is under you" so he doesn't un-recline. Logan definitely approved of the turkey. I'm envious you have two Goldens.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Both of mine do that as well.......although Murph is convinced that in the recliner is better than under....


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Murphy will be 8 months old on Friday. He went for a checkup and weigh-in last week and tipped the scales right at 60 lbs. The vet took him in the backroom and all the techswere tossing him treats to see if he could catch them....he didn't do so well. They said he tracked the treats really well but wasn't catching them so that's something fun to work on. He can catch a ball on the bounce though, just not consistently. My wife also heard Dr. Murray tell one of the techs to take him out to her car while she grabbed her keys.......so fortunately she was able to thwart an attempted dog napping.
Christmas is rapidly approaching and of course it will be Murphy's first. He seems a bit confused about why there are 2 trees in the house. We were used to the pups lying beside the tree in the evenings. Charley used to lay with his nose under the lowest branches...we always figured he was waiting for Santa Dog to come. Murphy has decided to nibble on the ends of the branches instead....we've never had one do that before but are definitely working on stopping that with constant close supervision. My wife found him a cute ornament for the tree as we have for all the others. I'll take a photo and post it tomorrow.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

He sure is a beautiful boy! I can't remember when Logan could catch treats, but he couldn't at first. I felt cruel for bouncing them off his muzzle. lol He's good at it now (he's two.)


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Ok, I don't know what those vet techs were talking about....I went home last night and cut a cheese stick into slices and got Murphy to sit. I backed off 2-3 ft and started tossing them up for him to catch. He caught 4 of 6 and one of the others was an off throw by me. I pulled them out of the fridge this morning and told him and Lola to sit. I tossed him one and he caught it. I tossed Lo one and she never reacted....it bounced off her nose. When she turned around to find it, I tossed Murph another and he caught it as well......they must've just had him too ramped up. My poor Lo needs some practice though.
Took photos of some of the furdog ornaments as promised......


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I was looking back through photos on my phone and I thought this was a cool comparison....








Murphy with Lola at 9 weeks.....








Murphy with Lo at 8 months
Or this....








Murph at 8 wks







Murph at 8 months


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Sweet comparisons!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Annie Live! was on Sunday night and Murphy was fascinated....I think Sandy was his favorite character......


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

My brother-in-law was down from Ohio the weekend before Christmas for their dad's 80th birthday. Murphy must've heard him talking about the hockey team of 9 yr olds that he coaches and decided to try out for the Goldie position. Tuesday when I got home he got a little ice time on our frozen pond(wading pool).......






















He's also been working on his stick handling skills


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Logan is envious of Murphy's snow!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

It's almost all gone now but we're supposed to get 2-4 inches overnight tonight so Logan can come for a visit......he would love romping around in it. Lola and Murph had a blast!


----------



## Jasmyne (Dec 28, 2021)

So many cute puppies. I love seeing them grow! 
Here is Emmett the day we brought him home at 8.5 weeks








and here he is now


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Emmett sure is a cute little fella. I love the fluff puppy stage. He's growing like a weed.....


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Murphy is 10 months old today, which is also National Golden Retriever Day......I don't know who decides these things, but I'm rolling with it. He has enjoyed 3 snows so far since Christmas, has become more snuggly with Lola and is developing a nice off switch in the evenings before bedtime. He gets off leash playtime every day with Lo and leash walks with my wife most afternoons. He and Lo are 
walking so well together in the neighborhood she can take them both at the same time. He still sleeps with his tongue sticking out.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Murphy had his 1st birthday on Sunday. My wife's 3 yr old godson and his family came over and Murph had a blast trying to keep up with Jack, who is high energy and very active. After a 2 hr visit, along with play time with Lola and a nice walk after supper, he was pleasantly but completely worn out. He did get a couple of new toys to play with as well. Since my birthday is Monday, we're planning to take him with us to the Bold Rock Cidery on Sunday because they're having a "Bark at the Barn" event.


----------



## kikis_retrieving_service (Mar 29, 2021)

Happy birthday Murphy!!


----------

